# Saying goodbye is very difficult



## Harbison

Saying goodbye is very difficult

With great sadness, due to financial restraints, I must say goodbye to something that has been dear to my heart for over forty years...fishing with Hubbard's Marina.
My career started with the man himself, Captain Wilson Hubbard. Today, the legacy continues with Captain Mark Hubbard, and son, Captain Dylan Hubbard. Family tradition is still very strong and it shows from the office to each and every boats. Captain Wilson Hubbard would be very proud. 
It has been to me a great privilege to share, first hand, what our state has to offer the dedicated anglers of, not only this nation, but the entire world. 
Hopefully, some day soon, I will, once again, be in a position to share pictures and action packed videos from such far away places as the famous Florida Middle Grounds. Only time will tell. I am leaving the door wide open!
In the mean time, I will be sharing in the woods pictures & videos of wild boar hunting in Florida. 
If anyone would like to be placed on my hunting mailing list, let me know. That way you will automatically receive all of my reports. My E. mail address: [email protected]
Fishing, as well as hunting, have been parts of my life for over sixty years. In addition, sharing what I have been so fortunate to have been a part of is to me a great honor. I sincerely hope you have enjoyed sharing in my adventures as much as I have enjoyed bringing them to you. And I thank you from the bottom of my heart for allowing me to be part of your life. 
Saying goodbye is very difficult
Best to one & all! Bob Harbison


----------



## Sea-r-cy

So sorry.  We here at PFF have enjoyed your reports over the past few years.

I did have the pleasure of meeting you in person a couple of years ago on one of the 39 hour trips. We will miss the reports, hope you still keep in touch with your hog hunts and other activities. All the best to you!


----------



## Realtor

Holy Moly! I hope you are able to return, Please keep posting and in touch with the hunting or anything else you may get into. I have never met you, but I was always looking for something to eat after seeing the pictures of the food!
Jim


----------



## jcasey

Bob, I have absolutely enjoyed all of your detailed fishing trips and photos. I hope that you will be back on board soon, but in the meantime, best of luck to you.
I hope that whoever takes over your spot will take the time to post the reports.


----------



## Harbison

*Thanks so much*

Thanks so much. Hopefully, some day soon, I will be able to return. To me it has been a great honor to share what our great state has to offer. I am a Florida native who is very proud of our state and the great people who live & visit here. 
Going wild boar hunting with Bear Bridge Ranch for a 3 day hunt beginning 3/14/17. Be sure to 'catch' my report in the hunting section.


----------



## BananaTom

Wow, I sure have enjoyed you stories, which have lead to dream of going on one of those trips one day.

I will miss them.


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so much. Hopefully I will be able to come back.


----------



## cody&ryand

really hate to hear this


----------



## Chris V

DANNNNNNGGG!!!!! That stinks Bob!!! Good luck with everything and thanks for sharing your reports over the last few years. We've really enjoyed them!!!


----------



## OHenry

Best of luck to you sir. Always enjoyed your post and I look forward to the hog hunting success stories.


----------



## lobsterman

It has been awesome being able to follow your adventures. I wish you well and hope for your return soon. God bless and keep you.


----------



## Jason

Hate to hear this, I have thoroughly enjoyed your post and info on trips!!! Still plan on it in the future!!!


----------



## Harbison

Guys it looks like things are beginning to look much better. With a little luck I hope to be back on the Florida Fisherman ll this weekend, 3/10 for a 44 hour snapper trip. 
Support has been coming in from all over the country. You will never know how much that means to me. We are working things out!


----------



## jcasey

That's great news Mr. Bob !


----------



## Harbison

Thank you sir. I am trying to resolve our differences. Hope to come back stronger than ever. Bob


----------



## lees way2

Your posts were the reason my wife and I went to Madera beach 6 years ago,and still go 2 or 3 times a year still. Have not made the boat trip yet but my day will come.Thanks for the posts and please keep us posted.


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so much. I really thought it was all over. Sir, sharing with peoples like yourself is a dream come true for me. Would love to see you on the Florida Fisherman ll. I will feature you in my report. Your kind words mean more tom me than you will ever know. 
Thank you!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Continued success sir, your personal touch in your reports make the stories hit home. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison

Thank you! Sharing is indeed a way of life for me. I feel blessed to be a Florida native who has been enjoying our woods & waters for over 60 years. Sharing is my way of paying back. Thank you for allowing me to be part of your life for so many years.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Probably won't make a difference, but I emailed Hubbards and told them how much I enjoyed your reports. It would be hard to find a more dedicated reporter for their business. You are a real asset. :thumbsup:



Update: Got the nicest email back from Dylan Hubbard today, he explained things nicely.


----------



## Harbison

Thank you! I think it made a huge difference. Captain Mark Hubbard himself called my offering help. Thanks again. 
Dylan, Mark's son, also rote me an E. Mail offering help. 
Their E. Mail addressed:
[email protected], 
[email protected]

Guys, I am 100% retired. I do not work for Hubbard's. However, I love sharing & demand the best. That's why I have been sailing with Hubbard's for over 40 years. Your continued support means more to me that you will ever know. You sir, and those like you, are why I do what I do. Thank you ! Bob

Guys/Girls, when I wrote that 'goodbye' message I thought my beloved sharing of our wonderful sport had come to an end. At 75 I felt like a broken old man that no one really cared about. Boy, did I quickly find out differently. The overwhelming support coming in from all over the nation is appreciated beyond imagination.

"Your reports,pictures, and videos will surely be missed. Thanks for all that you shared with us in the past."

Captain Mark & Captain Dylan Hubbard, owners of family owned & operated Hubbard's Marina, quickly joined the 'Bob support team.' 
With such support there is NO WAY I could stop sharing what our great sport, our great state, and our great nation, have to offer the peoples of this wonderful country. As such, as we speak, I am preparing for another 44 hour full moon snapper trip on the Florida Fisherman ll. Take a look at what we did on the last full moon trip:

Watch out fish; Bob and the gang are back.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart! Bob H.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Good news!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgraham154

Glad to hear your going to be back in action ..


----------



## Harbison

Thanks so much. Guess I was feeling really down. It's fellow sportsmen/women like you that brought me back up again. Thank you!


----------



## fishnhuntguy

Will miss your reports! I don't think your done fishing! You will fish again soon! God Bless !


----------



## Harbison

Trying to come back. I really thought it was over.


----------



## lostsmenfive

Your digital reports reminded me of "salty sol" - great stories with that heart felt personal touch. 

Keep on trucking 

florida native


----------



## Harbison

*"heart felt personal touch"*

:thumbup: 
:thumbup: Thank you so very much. I love our great outdoors so much. I do my very best to pass along that "heart felt personal touch." It is personal with me. I really feel the woods & waters of our great state are part of me, and I part of them. What an 
honor sharing in our heritage with fellow sportsmen/women. I wish one & all were on the boat, in the fields, with me; wish there were. 
To me Salty Sol was bigger than life. I admired him as much as I have ever admired anyone. Even being mentioned in the same breath with the legend himself brings tears to my eyes. This man among men was simply


Thank you. You give me the desire to "Keep on trucking!"


----------



## lees way2

Mr Harbison when I read your reports It makes me think of my Dad. He has to have a shoulder replacement done and we found out 2 weeks ago they will not do it till they replace his hip. He still hunts but my brother and I have put hand rails on the huts he hunts out of,and we still fresh water fish with a short ladder so he can get in the boat with out a problem. Just never stop doing what ya love to do, or you will give up and stop loving what ya do. And you sir do it VERY WELL. Thanks again for all your reports.


----------



## Harbison

Best of luck to your dad. With a son like you, your dad will be just fine. Not being able to do the thing we once did is very difficult. Believe me, I know! Your dad has you; I have my daughter. We are so fortunate. 
This Summer I will be spending a great deal of time 100 miles off Madeira Beach. Next Fall, it will be at camp. Both on the water, and at camp, there is always someone there more than willing to help whenever needed. Helping one another is what sportsmanship is all about. 
I am so glad that you like my reports. It's an honor bringing them to you. 
I, as your dad, will never give up.
Please share some pictures of you, your brother, and dad. You are what family is all about. Your dad can be very proud of the sons he raised.


----------



## lostsmenfive

Wishing you the best. 

Grew up in Lakeland and lived for Herb Allens "Hook Line and Sinker" in the paper and Salty Sol on TV. I once met Salty once in Anna Maria, what a great guy - taking time to talk to a teenager like an old friend. 

You are certainly cut in of the same cloth. Don't ever give up your passion. Those two feed my fishing fire which still burns today and your doing the same.

Jeff


----------



## Harbison

*Never Give Up*

:thumbup:Jeff, it's people like you that encourage me to never, "give up!"
Guess I was feeling unwanted and unappreciated. To publish the detailed fishing & hunting reports I do takes many hours on the boat, in the woods, and at home. I love every minute of it. As long as people enjoy what I do, that motivates me to keep going as long as this old body will allow. 
My latest fishing report, (offshore reports from out of area---'Yellowfin Tuna Caught on the Florida Fisherman ll') has now been read 5,233 times and counting. 
My latest hunting report, (Hunting Forum---'Notes from a life long Florida hog hunter') has been read 397 times. 
Be sure to check out the action packed video at the end of each report. 
Thank again! Your words of encouragement are greatly appreciated, and, thanks to you & those like you I will, 'never give up!'
P.S. Got to know Salty Sol & Herb Allen personally. I will always remember them as bigger than life figures that I will NEVER forget.


----------



## Capt. Delynn

I just read your good bye post and what a sad morning it has become. But, then I kept reading and found your not out yet. Thank you Lord and thank you Bob. I absolutely love your reports. Not many people know this but The Florida Fisherman is the very first offshore trip I ever did. I fished with Capt. Wilson at first and then Mark. Most of my first offshore fish came on those trips. Some of my very best memories of my life. Even traveled back every year for my family reunion and a trip offshore while I was there. Been years since I been back but live through you now. A quick memory for me that got me hooked on offshore fishing and started my career many many years ago. I would snapper fish and my dad would always work the big rod for grouper and amberjack. I was only 10 years old. I was to young and not strong enough to pull those giants. Here is what I remember. I saw my dad strain while 80lb test was being pulled off his reel by a sea creature that was as strong as my Superman Dad. How could any fish in the world pull drag on 80lb test. That is not possible to a pond jumping kid. I was absolutely amazed. Mouth wide open and just stared. Half terrified to dead. I was hooked. I had to catch one of those beast. I never looked back. 
Thank you Bob for all you do. I pray the Lord will let you continue what you love for many more years. If I can ever help. Please just say the word. Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## Harbison

*Thank you so much!*

:notworthy: Thank you so much. I really needed that. Captain, it's support from people like you that gave me the desire to "continue what you love for many more years." 
The very best way you can help me is to make me feel needed and wanted. I am 75 years old, 1/2 crippled, and sometimes feel like I am useless. Most of my family is now fishing & hunting in heaven. I sometimes feel lost. You make me feel like I am still capable of contributing something that is really good. 
Thank you!


----------

